# MES40 Mods - The Saga!



## c9belayer (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi Smokers! Been a long while. I have some free time now, so I put together a PDF of mods I've done to my Masterbuilt Electric Smoker 40 Model 20070311. Maybe it'll help someone? It includes removing the internal smoke box (if using the Masterbuilt external smoke generator), flipping the burner element for better heat distribution, adding some baffles to help out as well, and installing and using a PID Controller.

Instead of creating a half-dozen forum entries, I shoved it all into 1 downloadable PDF. Do view it on your computer so you can really zoom in on the photos.

Cheers!


----------



## dr k (Jun 21, 2018)

With my 20070311 Gen 1 40 I get even heating with a perf stainless steel grill topper on the bottom rack against the back wall with the pan ontop of it. So that is a long prcess of trial and error that no longer needs tweaking. The pan up higher helps for even heating. I want My auber WS-1510ELPM to stay on 100% output since so much air passes through it and it's not as sealed up with smaller holes like other electric smokers so I didn't like the PID mode that flashes way before the set temp So I went P mode, P=1, I=0 and D=0. So one degree below the set point it starts flashing for 50% power then off at set point then coasts five degrees on preheat then comes back down then flashes for 50% power one degree below set point to keep the smoker within a degree without so much waiting.  It's awesome but I and D have to be at zero and P has to be at one or higher because if P = 0 then It's in on/off mode. I tried autotune and the default parameters out of the box and watched it come out of full power way before the set point and will not wait for it to reach set point. Give it a shot in P mode.


----------



## c9belayer (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks, Kurt! I may have to try that. But so far, I'm pretty happy!


----------



## dr k (Jun 21, 2018)

I looked up your manual and you have the same default parameters mine has. P 7, I 600 and D 150.  Auber emailed me a chart on settings to run rice cookers, steam tables and slow cookers as a sou vide.  It is fantastic.  The slow cooker no over shoot sou vide setting is P=4, I=0 and D=40. It is great if you ever want to get into that. It spreads out the price of the PID.


----------



## Nutshell (Jul 5, 2018)

dr k said:


> With my 20070311 Gen 1 40 I get even heating with a perf stainless steel grill topper on the bottom rack against the back wall with the pan ontop of it. So that is a long prcess of trial and error that no longer needs tweaking. The pan up higher helps for even heating. I want My auber WS-1510ELPM to stay on 100% output since so much air passes through it and it's not as sealed up with smaller holes like other electric smokers so I didn't like the PID mode that flashes way before the set temp So I went P mode, P=1, I=0 and D=0. So one degree below the set point it starts flashing for 50% power then off at set point then coasts five degrees on preheat then comes back down then flashes for 50% power one degree below set point to keep the smoker within a degree without so much waiting.  It's awesome but I and D have to be at zero and P has to be at one or higher because if P = 0 then It's in on/off mode. I tried autotune and the default parameters out of the box and watched it come out of full power way before the set point and will not wait for it to reach set point. Give it a shot in P mode.
> View attachment 368071
> 
> View attachment 368072
> ...


How long do those briquettes last?


----------



## dr k (Jul 5, 2018)

Nutshell said:


> How long do those briquettes last?


Three hours or so.


----------



## Nutshell (Jul 5, 2018)

dr k said:


> Three hours or so.


That’s pretty good.  Have you tried lump?  Like the mods!!


----------



## dr k (Jul 5, 2018)

Nutshell said:


> That’s pretty good.  Have you tried lump?  Like the mods!!


I tried lump in my grill, stick burner and kamado in my avatar but it wouldn't last as long as briquettes and the smaller pieces fell through the coal grate.  I like the standard kingsford blue bag flavor and the grill and kamado have removeable ash pans that can handle a lot of ash generated by briquettes.  It seems a few times a year I can get kingsford at $.25/lb.


----------

